# DIY Network



## Closet Case (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
Long time reader, first time poster. Anyway, I dont know if anyone saw it, but DIY network (a tv channel) just had a really good special on Hydro systems. Some of which I have never seen, heard of, or even thought of before. Their kiddy pool idea was really awesome, and inexpensive. Also they have a web link that highlights some of the ideas on their website. www.DIYnetwork.com
Search under hydroponics.

-WSA-


----------



## The haze one (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey good to see new faces man, maybe you should have posted this in the coffee table section?


----------

